

Op-ed piece on swimming pools vs. guns as the most dangerous weapon - adulau
http://scienceblogs.com/deltoid/2001/07/27/levittpoolsvsguns/

======
yoster
A very sad thing when a parent outlives their child regardless of the
circumstances.

